# led lights



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

this winter project is to make 12v-36v led underwater lights for the BOAT.done ordered all my leds chips and converter off e-bay. so if i go with like 6-30watt chips across the front of the boat underwater.how far in front of the boat do you think i can see a flounders on a good clear night??right now i'm run 6 400 watt hps . want the 12v-36v when i want to run without the generator


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

What color led’s did you get?


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

got some warm white 3000k.a lot of flounder gigging people over this way are starting to use GREEN led lights underwater.so i order a few of them too.just to try out to see if they are better than warm white


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm using 100w Bright White and 100w Warm White (has yellow tint). One works/sees better in murky water. 
Using a deer feeder 12v 7a/hr battery with a 600w step-up booster, boosting the voltage from 12v to 36v to operate the 100w leds, which is the max voltage. Also, a regular 12v boat/car battery will work just the same and you'll be able to work the lights all night w/o dimming. 
If you use a step-up, whatever the wattage, make sure it has an adjustable current (amp) regulator and adjust it lower than the maximum current of the led rating (usually 3amps).


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

the 30 watt leds are 30v-36v and 1000ma so i got converters ordered from led supply.com since i run 36v trolling motor it should work out good.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

CurDog said:


> I'm using 100w Bright White and 100w Warm White (has yellow tint). One works/sees better in murky water.
> Using a deer feeder 12v 7a/hr battery with a 600w step-up booster, boosting the voltage from 12v to 36v to operate the 100w leds, which is the max voltage. Also, a regular 12v boat/car battery will work just the same and you'll be able to work the lights all night w/o dimming.
> If you use a step-up, whatever the wattage, make sure it has an adjustable current (amp) regulator and adjust it lower than the maximum current of the led rating (usually 3amps).


where did you find the 12volt 100 watt chips? i really don't want to order them from china


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

They are not 12v 100w leds. They are 100w 30-36v 3amp (3000ma) max. And yes, they're from china, but they work as described and you cannot look directly in it when it's lit up. I guess you could, but I wouldn't recommend it, you'll see spots for about 3 minutes from just a split second look. 

I do have some 12v 10w (1amp) leds. Suckers are super bright too. 

I got them off ebay and took about 10 days to get here. Others took 14 days. I never buy "all" my leds from the same seller, that way I'm more apt to get them opposed to being lost in mail or at customs.


----------



## IWanaGoFishing (Oct 5, 2016)

Any pics or more details? I'd love to set up something on my skiff.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

You'll need electronics safe 2-part water clear, high temp epoxy with a UV inhibitor (blocker). 
I suggest a 600w step-up booster. Plenty enough to boost a 12v battery to 36v. It also has a current adjustment to set the current/amperage to match the led. You'll need a 100w LED cob or chip, I have the flat square cob led's. Thermal paste, aluminum heat sink (cheapest is from an old computer tower). 
The epoxy will yellow in time due to heat, age and uv rays. I suggest you research the best one for your individual needs. If you want it to stay clear longer, it will depend on the quality of the epoxy you use. 
I got all my parts from ebay except the epoxy. Again, research your needed epoxy as described in the 1st sentence. All epoxies are not the same.


----------



## IWanaGoFishing (Oct 5, 2016)

Ah, so that's how you're getting the waterproofing done. I'll look into the epoxy. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## catheshellman (9 mo ago)

I also use led lights and I think this is the most optimal solution in terms of price and quality. The brightness of the LEDs can be easily adjusted using a driver, thanks to which the LED systems are resistant to power surges. LED spotlights and luminaires can be easily operated in a fairly wide temperature range - from -60 ° C to + 60 ° C, while instantly igniting at full strength, which is impossible to achieve from fluorescent lamps. I've already bought a few of these from the lighting and supplies store for my room where I grow plants.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

fried green tomato fresh it's what's for lunch


----------



## julietanannen (Jan 4, 2022)

The main characteristic that you need to pay attention to, first of all, is the waterproof housing. It does not allow water to penetrate inside, so everything remains intact. Before purchasing, you need to look at the moisture and dust protection indicator. The maximum level is IP68. Then you can dive underwater to a depth of 30-60 meters. At the same time, the light should be soft so that it does not blind your eyes. I know this from personal experience since I recently installed light bulbs with https://www.amazon.com/car-lights-car-led-lights/dp/B09L86JRRM into the car. I replaced my old ones, which prevented me from driving, and dried my eyes with light.


----------



## emeraldcity (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## SamsonPilon (Aug 10, 2021)

That sounds like a cool and fun project! I would love to see the end result! I have recently ordered a smart bulb for my caravan and can't wait to test it out! But I am also super excited to order some LEDs as well. The project I have envisioned in the near future looks amazing and should be super practical too. I would love to hear some pieces of advice from those who have plenty of experience with lighting your mobile homes! Some do's and don't's, maybe? Also, what colors did you opt for, or which ones would you better recommend? I am extremely excited to finish my project and test it out in the wilderness haha!


----------

